# Looking for experimented 3.0/3.5 players.



## Flame_Excess (Dec 20, 2004)

[No Longer Valid]


----------



## discofeva487 (Jan 9, 2005)

*r u still searching for players??*

hey, are you still in need of a player for this campaign of yours. I would be interested signing up, if ur still on the search for a player.


----------

